# MuddyFox MBS100 Snr10



## shugod (11 Aug 2011)

Just bought my first pair of MTB Shoes:
MuddyFox MBS100 Snr10

http://www.sportsdirect.com/muddyfox-mbs100-snr10-144011

Anyone provide me with any insight as to their quality?

Thanks
H


----------



## Angelfishsolo (12 Aug 2011)

shugod said:


> Just bought my first pair of MTB Shoes:
> MuddyFox MBS100 Snr10
> 
> http://www.sportsdir...00-snr10-144011
> ...



Best thing to do is for you to let us know what you think of them. Any opinions may "muddy the water" for you


----------



## Friz (12 Aug 2011)

Aye. You get to be the field tester. Let us know how you get on.


----------

